# Cattle 101: Brangus



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Posted for AR_ranchhand

My Cattle 101 post this week has been pushed to Monday. No matter the day I'm excited to share more of my favorite cattle breeds and a little bit on how each breed is unique and their background. This week's cattle breed is Brangus and I have to thank Brittni with International Brangus Breeders Association for use of photos and descriptions (goBrangus.com).

Brangus Characteristics

Adaptable to harsh climates
Docile
Disease resistant
Heat tolerant
Maternal strengths
Calving ease
Bos Indicus heterosis
Longevity

Photo Credit IBBA

Much of the early work in crossing Brahman and Angus cattle dating back to 1912 was initially tested at the USDA Experimental Station at Jeanerette, Louisiana, where the first crosses being made as far back as 1912. During the same period, a few individual breeders in other parts of the United States and Canada were also carrying on private experimental breeding programs. They were looking for a desirable beef-type animal that would retain the Brahman's natural ability to thrive under adverse conditions in combination with the excellent qualities for which the Angus is noted.

The Brangus breed was developed to utilize the superior traits of Angus and Brahman cattle. Their genetics are stabilized at 3/8 Brahman and 5/8 Angus. The Brahman, through rigorous natural selection, developed longevity, disease resistance and overall hardiness unmatched by any breed. The Angus is the premier beef quality breed. The combination results in a breed that unites the most desirable traits of two highly successful breeds.

Photo Credit IBBA

The outstanding maternal strengths, feedlot performance, and carcass merit of Brangus are advantageous primarily in the West and Midwest. This naturally polled, black hide breed was developed to withstand extreme climates and challenging environments. They are a hardy, disease and parasite resistant cattle that efficiently produce uniform, predictable calf crops. - via IBBA

Last year I worked with a herd of 500 Brangus cattle in Southern Arkansas. They can be some extremely gentle animals, but get on their bad side and they'll run ya up a tree or knock your horse on the ground. Oh and sometime run through a 4 wheeler if you upset their newborn calf (Just a few of my adventures with those cows). But they really are hardy cattle that make for a great herd where heat and insect tolerance is a must.

In Arkansas we'll often cross them with a Hereford bull for a "Super Baldy" cross. These black, white face cattle (Baldies) usually have a little Ear (referring to the Brahman influence) and will perform well due to their heterosis. These super baldies would be the subject of my dad's "dream herd" when the day comes. I have several photos of Brangus cattle in this album.

What's your favorite thing about the Brangus Breed?

Original post with active links can be http://agriculturepr...ds-101-brangus/.


----------

